# 2 Albino Oscars



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

These are my 2 Albino Oscars. Nothing fancy about them just regular common albinos as far as I know. Just thought I post a few pics of them. Got them both same size but ones growing faster than the other.


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

little one looks like its had a beating but very nice
do they get on ok?


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

damn ur little dude is gettin beat up


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

The big one looks nice....the small one looks like hes in trouble.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Like the others have said... and asked... that little one looks like he is in rough shape. Might want to keep an eye on 'em. Otherwise you may end up with a dead fish sooner than later.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

it might be the angle of the photo too...update LT?....


----------



## MB BOYS (Sep 8, 2006)

My friend has one of those that is about the same size... Nice pics


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

hey guys thanks for the concern on the little oscar. But he is actually just fine. I just say he is retarded just becasue he hasn't grown. But there is no damage to him I think it is just the angle or something They both are doing great. Little wet dogs always following to see if you feed them every time


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Good to hear it's just a bad angle.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

man feed that guy...lol..j/k..he just ur little specail guy huh


----------

